# Two adorbale kittens- Central Florida



## bigredfish

So some of you may have seen my thread asking for help in raising 5 kittens who appeared in our backyard just 8 weeks ago.

The thread is below, and thanks to some great folks on this forum, we got through the tough part of raising the kittens to adoption age.
http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/229722-so-need-advice-5-new-borns.html

Three of the kittens have been adopted, and I need help finding homes for the last two. The Gray one and the Black & White one remain, and are the most gentle of the original 5.

Both are healthy and fun loving, getting more and more used to humans, use the litter box, and love to play with us. But they are at the age where they need a permanent home soon, and I really dont want to have to take them to the County shelter.

So if you know of anyone who can help, please email me or post to this thread. I'm in Apopka, but willing to meet anywhere in Central Florida to help find these kitties a good home.

Thanks
Mike & Teri


----------



## Marcia

OMgoodness! I can't believe something that cute has not been adopted yet!! Best wishes for a happy fur-ever home for the last two!! Try posting on surrounding area Craigslists - just be sure they are going to great families! Might help, if they get older to go ahead and have them fixed - that would be a great benefit to adopting, I would think.


----------



## bigredfish

Willing to donate $100 per kitten to help offset costs....


----------



## bigredfish

The last two kittens were adopted today! And they'll be staying together which is great.

It was a long 3 months but thanks again to the kind folks in this forum for helping steer us in the right direction.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Wonderful News!! You guys did such a Great Job! :thumbup: 
It's so hard to believe that its been three months already!!


----------



## howsefrau32

OMG.....YEAH!!!! I'm so happy to hear the last two got adopted, and together!! Whoo hoo!!!! That is great to hear!!!! As I was reading I was getting kind of bummed thinking you still had the two. I am in Orlando, and I was thinking "who do I know" that could help and then got to the part where they are ADOPTED!!!! I am so happy!! Great job caring for this little family


----------

